# sirius shark attenna



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Been having problem with Sirius radio. it was going on and off and then would quit for a day and then play again. dealer wanted $149 to check .regular am/fm works fine. Can I replace it and where to buy..


----------



## philtec (Sep 11, 2011)

finaldiet said:


> Been having problem with Sirius radio. it was going on and off and then would quit for a day and then play again. dealer wanted $149 to check .regular am/fm works fine. Can I replace it and where to buy..
> 
> Try this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XM-Satellite-Radio-antenna-Sirius-Satellite-Radio-antenna-GPS-Shark-Fakra-/151275593186?pt=US_Radio_Comm_Coaxial_Cables_Connectors&hash=item2338ba5de2


----------

